# CAN Auditor General:  DND Needs to Look at Rules for Buying Vehicles Quickly



## The Bread Guy (3 Nov 2009)

The conclusion from the report issued today - highlights mine:


> 5.84 Our audit examined four urgent vehicle acquisitions for use in Afghanistan. We found that *the three vehicles that have been deployed to Afghanistan, according to National Defence, have met operational needs. However, not all the projects have delivered all the required capabilities and National Defence has had to make adjustments.*
> 
> 5.85 Unlike non-urgent acquisitions, the Armoured Patrol Vehicle (RG-31), the Leopard 2 Tank replacement project, and the Armoured Heavy Support Vehicle System (AHSVS) project were procured and delivered quickly and, in the opinion of National Defence, have contributed to the safeguarding of Canadian soldiers in Afghanistan. However, the Light Armoured Vehicle Remote Weapon System (LAV RWS) project is nearly two years behind the original schedule and will cost at least double what the government was first told.
> 
> ...


----------



## old medic (3 Nov 2009)

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20091103/AG_tanks_091102/20091103?hub=Canada

New tanks hobbled by glitches and lack of spares
The Canadian Press
Date: Tuesday Nov. 3, 2009



> OTTAWA  — The Canadian army was forced to park some its new battle tanks in Afghanistan soon after they arrived because of technical glitches, says Auditor General Sheila Fraser.
> 
> In order to get the Leopard 2 A6M tanks back in the field, mechanics scrambled to strip parts off other armoured vehicles in the war zone and off tanks meant for training, said Fraser's latest report, released Tuesday.
> 
> ...


----------

